# Flying Falcon



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Clyde Shipping tug taken in early 70s at Glasgow/s King George V Dock assisting in Nederland Line/s SLAMAT
FALCON later had a fire fighting platform added.Last I heard of her she was called BOUKOU L.


----------

